# Moralische Frage bzgl. "privater Kopien"



## Invisiblo (3. Oktober 2015)

Moin, 

mein Vater beklagt in letzter oft darüber, dass seine Lieblingsspiele heutzutage nicht mehr laufen. (Z.b. wurde die Disc-Version von Rome 1 durch ein Windows Update gekilled)

Allerdings ist er eben aus einer ganz anderen Generation und spielt eigentlich seit Jahren nur seine 2-3 Lieblingsspiele und hat auch eigentlich kein Interesse an moderneren Spielen. Es wäre demzufolge auch absolut unmöglich ihm zu erklären, dass er für irgendwelche Spiele einen Steam-Account, geschweige denn einen eigenen Klienten mit Internetzugang braucht. 

Nun überlege ich, ob ich mit meinem GOG-Account ein paar Spiele kaufe und die ihm auf seinem PC installiere. Fändet ihr das verwerflich? Wäre das eine "Raubkopie"?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2015)

Ob es verwerflich ist oder nicht spielt keine Rolle, es ist illegal sobald du einen Kopierschutz umgehst (was nötig wäre es sei denn dein Vater spielt ein von dir auf deinem Account auf deinem PC gekauftes Spiel) und entsprechend auch hier nicht diskutierbar nach Forenregeln.

Entschuldige die harte Ausdrucksweise aber das ist die schöne neue Welt die die Masse haben wollte mit den ganzen Accounts und Steam und wie sie alle heißen.
Entweder dein Vater bekommt das auf legalem Wege gebacken wie alle anderen auch oder er kann eben nicht spielen. 


EDIT
Da das bei uns angesprochen wurde der Hinweis: So lange es rein um GOG geht müsstest du hier keinen Kopierschutz umgehen da GOG kein DRM verwendet. In dem Falle wäre es vielleicht verwerflich (da mag ich nicht beurteilen) aber nicht per se illegal.

--> closed.


----------

